# Fox breeds for sale in the UK



## GoldenKitsune

Hiya, I'm doing as much fox research as I can, for when I move out in a few years and get my own fox.

I just wanted to double check that these are the only breeds of fox that are available in the UK:
Red fox
Arctic Fox
Corsac fox
Fennec Fox
Bat-eared Fox.

Anyone heard of any others?


----------



## ljb107

Not wanting to sound like a giant butt, but i'm pretty sure they're different species not breeds within a species :blush:


----------



## Elina

Yes, they are all different species not breeds which is why they are all so very different and why the different species seldom get along with each other.
-Elina


----------



## Tanzer

I've always dreamed of owning a fox  but I don't think I could ever not have dogs >.>

Anyway like others have said they are very different species not breeds! but at least this means you have plenty of time to look into the right species for you! : victory:


----------



## GoldenKitsune

WOOPS!
Sorry about that guys, my mistake in terminology!
But does anyone know of any other fox _species_ that are sold in the UK?


----------



## Elina

Tanzer said:


> I've always dreamed of owning a fox  but I don't think I could ever not have dogs >.>
> 
> Anyway like others have said they are very different species not breeds! but at least this means you have plenty of time to look into the right species for you! : victory:


You could never not have dogs you say? Nor could I hehe:
Alaskan Klee Kai playing with a Fennec Fox - YouTube
Corsac fox and Alaskan klee kai playing - YouTube
Arctic fox playing with an Alaskan Klee Kai - YouTube
The Alaskan klee kai and the fox - YouTube
Fennec fox playing with large dog - YouTube
Valla the Corsac fox playing with Sprite the papillon - YouTube

Cute/funny little family by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
Mine are all best of friends. That does not mean I don't keep an eye on them when they play but thus far all has been fine. :2thumb:

No, there are no other species available in the UK. You could import others such as the North American grey fox but then it would need to be held in quarantine and what not. 
-Elina


----------



## Stephan Grundy

Does anyone know what finally happened with that experiment (I think it was in Russia) where they tried to breed foxes for domestication?

As I recall, they succeeded in getting foxes that acted like dogs - were genuinely domesticated - but in a particularly delightful piece of irony, the foxes also came out with doglike markings, making them totally useless for fur farming (which had been the original motivation). And serve the experimenters right for trying to breed up a race of friendly and loving creatures just so's they'd be easier to kill! 

But they sound as though they'd be really charming pets, so I can't help wondering if any of them ever did make it into the pet trade, or if anyone knows whether there was any sort of follow-up to the original project.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Stephan Grundy said:


> Does anyone know what finally happened with that experiment (I think it was in Russia) where they tried to breed foxes for domestication?
> 
> As I recall, they succeeded in getting foxes that acted like dogs - were genuinely domesticated - but in a particularly delightful piece of irony, the foxes also came out with doglike markings, making them totally useless for fur farming (which had been the original motivation). And serve the experimenters right for trying to breed up a race of friendly and loving creatures just so's they'd be easier to kill!
> 
> But they sound as though they'd be really charming pets, so I can't help wondering if any of them ever did make it into the pet trade, or if anyone knows whether there was any sort of follow-up to the original project.



I posted about this ages ago apparently u can ou get neuted animals from them and they cost thousands , apparently there not alot diffrent up a standard one either


----------



## feorag

Elina said:


> You could never not have dogs you say? Nor could I hehe:
> Alaskan Klee Kai playing with a Fennec Fox - YouTube
> Corsac fox and Alaskan klee kai playing - YouTube
> Arctic fox playing with an Alaskan Klee Kai - YouTube
> The Alaskan klee kai and the fox - YouTube
> Fennec fox playing with large dog - YouTube
> Valla the Corsac fox playing with Sprite the papillon - YouTube
> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7380/9071812204_4cbd686608_c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Cute/funny little family by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> Mine are all best of friends. That does not mean I don't keep an eye on them when they play but thus far all has been fine. :2thumb:
> 
> No, there are no other species available in the UK. You could import others such as the North American grey fox but then it would need to be held in quarantine and what not.
> -Elina


I agree with Elina - most different species of animals *can *live together if they are introduced correctly, but of course it's all about knowing your own animals well.


----------



## Papagazza

GoldenKitsune said:


> Hiya, I'm doing as much fox research as I can, for when I move out in a few years and get my own fox.
> 
> I just wanted to double check that these are the only breeds of fox that are available in the UK:
> Red fox
> Arctic Fox
> Corsac fox
> Fennec Fox
> Bat-eared Fox.
> 
> Anyone heard of any others?


Where do I buy one of the above please


----------

